# Deathbed confession: "adhd is a fictitious disease"



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Have or know a child with ADHD? Well, 

_The alarmed critics of the Ritalin disaster are now getting support from an entirely different side. The German weekly Der Spiegel quoted in its cover story on 2 February 2012 the US American psychiatrist Leon Eisenberg, born in 1922 as the son of Russian Jewish immigrants, who was the scientific father of ADHD and who said at the age of 87, seven months before his death in his last interview: *ADHD is a prime example of a fictitious disease*_

http://www.worldpublicunion.org/201...f-adhd-says-adhd-is-a-fictitious-disease.html


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I realize there is more to it than just disciplining your kids. I also think theres more to dealing with a difficult situation than just popping pills. Id like to hope an trust that people pursue all avenues before settling on just one and implementing a coping System and not just try to apply a "Cure". 
My original statement was insensitive and doesn't indicate how I really feel at all. I sincerely apologize if I've offended anyone.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Me too. I think it's part of the culture shift in the last 20 years. Parenting styles changed and people stopped taking personal responsibility for things. "We've always let Timmy do whatever he wants. We don't understand why he acts up. It must be a disease."


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ADHD isnt a disease , it is a symptom of something else. Much of the time from what I can see its a symptom of how a person is raised. But its also a symptom of learning disabilities or autism , whether children or adults , it can be the result of the frustration and anxiety they experience trying to cope with the world. Their inability to focus or see things the way "average" people do , and episodes of frustration is a classic ADHD definition. My son is high functioning autistic and we were told they have drugs and therapies that can help with his ADHD but I refused and said no its not a disease we just need to teach him to channel his energy and frustration into something positive. I dont withold discipline though because even though he has an underlying cause for the symptom he needs to learn how to deal with things and that there are consequences for his actions. Discipline helps control most "ADHD" issues no matter what the cause. 

I feel the same way about those diagnosed with things like "bipolar" disorder. People dont get taught responsibility for their actions or to treat others how they would want to be treated anymore. Right and wrong have been replaced with selfish motivation. Kids are raised with a fairytale notion that when things go wrong its always somebody elses fault and they dont get the attention or discipline they need. When they have a mood swing and take it out on somebody else they dont get taught that its unacceptable and wont be tolerated. That life isnt all fun and games , and they need to deal with negative things in a positive way or there will be consequences. Sounds like we are raising a bunch of "bipolar" kids dont it ?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well duh.


........


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids need attention and parents that are there for them. They prescribe amphetamines to kids for something that could be solved with good parenting. I was diagnosed and drugged as a kid because my parents were a little too busy to pay attention to 4 boys and run a business. The stuff they give you is meth but a little weaker.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Geoff just hit the nail on the head.

No wonder kids are focused, they may as well have just smoked a $10 rock of crack.

The same medication given to these youngsters is given to pilots so they can fly 48 hour sorties with no sleep. It's speed.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you ever watched an old western and saw the part were the "doctor" comes to town and sells all his "medicines" in various bottles and names for any and every ailment one could have. There is a large segment of practiced "medicine" these days that's no different. This (ADHD) is the least surprising example of this . . where there's money to be made there will be scams and if you've got a Dr. Degree its hard for people to apply common sense. "If he's a doctor and writes a thesis with a bunch of "doctor" words it must be true!?!?" 

I don't have a link but the "doctor" that diagnosed/discovered multiple personality disorder has done the same thing coming out and saying she made it all up and lied with all her "studies" and made up all the data to support it. But everyone still subscribes to this "disorder" still today. 

Thinkin for yourself is about as uncommon as common sense anymore!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone that thinks ADHD is fictitious is mistaken.

I have it. I grew up with it. However I waSnt diagnosed until I was 30. The medications I take don't cure anything, but they do allow me to focus and complete tasks.

I had no idea that I had it, but the first time someone talked to me, tested me, and diagnosed me, I was astounded. I fealt like i lost part of my life. It explained alot of issue I had growing up as a kid, and helped me to find a better way to live.

Today, kids get diagnosed with it way too much, and without proper testing, but make no mistake about out, ADHD it's real.

If you don't think so do what my parents did. Rely on lots of punishment and discipline, don't look for help, and stay away from any doctors. Out won't help, but I bet your kids won't be that close to you when they are of age.

What you will end up with is a kid that has anger issues like you've never seen, they will flounder in school, and will eventually become depressed because they are never good enough to live up to your expectations.

I was one of the few that didn't end up in a bad situation in life but that was likely all luck.

If you are a nay sayer, spend a week with me. I'll stop my ADHD meds after a couple of days and you can watch me devolve. It's not dr. jeckle and mr. hyde, but there is a huge difference!

Unfortunately, ADHD is impossible to understand or explain unless you have it, our know someone very close to you that does.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ {


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

AMEN Mr. A


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Its a real issue, simply over diagnosed.
For some parents and DR. its an easy out, for others its a necessity.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr A is correct. In some cases it's prescription is necessary for a person to live a normal life. Some of the rest of you don't know what the hell you're talking about. You make it sound like it's *all *about lazy parents who give a pill to their kid to turn em into zombies to control them. 

Our older son was diagnosed in several venues for over two years before he was put on a milder form of Ritalin. It allowed him to function and concentrate at school. He eventually came off of it, and is doing very well thank you. My younger son did not need it, and was not prescribed it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/adhd.asp

fwiw, a little more background on Dr. Leon Eisenberg who passed away in 2009.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah anybody that does not think it exists I have twin boys (7) that I will let you have for 2 weeks. The first week I will supply their Adderall and the second week they wont have it. After that time period maybe you will change your mind. 

And don't even go there about not spending time with our kids . We do everything with our kids. I even left my former well paying job to work part time so I can spend more time with them. I am are very active in coaching them in baseball,football and soccer and since we have a pond teaching them to fish.
As far as discipline It's not the army but they don't get away with much around here.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I just wanted to post and appologize for my rant. It strikes a nerve with me because I vividly remember every parent teacher conference where the teachers would tell my parents, "I just don't understand it, he does great on all his tests but dosen't finish his homework. It's more lazy than stupid." Then I got grounded untill my next grade card came, repeat the cycle.

Plus it is hereditary. My oldest boy was diagnosed at 4 by the prostitution and 2 psychiatrists. We waited till school was started and had the teacher in contact with everyone. Once we found the right medication my son was a much happier child. My next oldest is very suspect, but my twins seem top have been spared.

Just so you know ADHD does not mean stupid. Actually, most people with it are very intelligent, and in many cases they are well above average. They have to be to hide it!

Heres a good scenario for those without ADHD to try. Go to Best Buy and stand by all the TV's. Turn them all to a different channel, then pay attention to all of them, plus the actual people around you. That is similar. The meds don't solve the issue, but they allow you to keep the volume of most of the tv's down except the ones you NEED to pay attention to.

Some people can't study, work, write, or concentrate with too many distractions. ADHD simply puts those distractions in your everyday life.

One note about the meds: if a kid doesn't need the meds then you will see an effect in their personality. There are two basic types of meds that are akin to basic uppers and downers. kids without ADHD will speed up, or go zombie depending on the type of meds. Kids with ADHD won't change very much if at all. Actually, the meds have almost the opposite effect than you think it would on a properly diagnosed kid.

Ok, I'm done now

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to rewind a bit and concede that it does exist. However, if you're objective you'll have to agree that it is horribly over diagnosed. No Dr. Can spend enough time with a parent and child in a normal setting to see how the parent reacts to the child misbehaving. Every parent thinks they are a great parent. I certainly don't have all the answers but some things are obvious. It's hard today to turn off the Xbox, tv, iPod, iPhone and everything else going on and make Timmy settle down and focus on his homework.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm with ducman. Over-diagnosed. Yes. I over simplified by saying it's all about discipline. Everyone is different. People are wired differently. I don't agree with lumping them all together and slapping a label on them and feeding them all the same pill.

I too never did homework and got good grades on my tests. I was lazy and wanted to be doing something else I dunno. My dad wasn't around a lot either, he was driving truck over the road and I was playing a lot of nintendo/sega/playstation/football/soccer etc lol. Never had an issue focusing though. Or did I? Hmm.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree it is over diagnosed. I know some kids that are medicated just to make there parents life easier. 

Medicating our boys was the last thing we wanted to do ( felt like we were bad parents). But after many long visits with our doctor and many conferences with their teachers we decided to try it. 

The change was dramatic. No more calls from the school,they would actually sit still in their chairs and not disrupt the class. 

My biggest fear was that they would turn into zombies but that was not the case at all. As far as Discipline all homework is done before they are allowed to go out and play. Occasionally they are allowed to play with mom's I pad but the do not have any electronic games or phone to play with. We believe kids should go out and play and use their imagination like we used to. We do have wii system but that is just played in the winter when the weather is crap .


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just to note...my step son has adhd and o.d.d. and every single dr we have seen has done everything in their power to NOT medicate. Eventually he was medicated and it took a lot of messing around with doses and such to make him not turn into a zombie and amazingly the older he has gotten the better he has become but still has his moments. He doesn't even have to take meds anymore but is going to a special prep type school in Illinois (where his dad lives) due to him not veing ready for real high school. The ignorance of some who have never had to deal personally with mental illness sickens me. 

As far as "bipolar" disorder being mentioned as fictitious earlier in the thread make me sick as well. Its VERY real and can be VERY dangerous if not treated either. I have first hand experience with bipolar cause I've lost TWO friends to the disease....one was suicide and the other was a longer suicide....he drank himself to death. Please before you try to be a keyboard Einstein do some research. You only make yourself look bad. Just saying. 



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't think it's fictitious. I think it's a symptom of someth

ing greater. I was diagnosed with it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> I just wanted to post and appologize for my rant. It strikes a nerve with me because I vividly remember every parent teacher conference where the teachers would tell my parents, "I just don't understand it, he does great on all his tests but dosen't finish his homework. It's more lazy than stupid." Then I got grounded untill my next grade card came, repeat the cycle.
> 
> Plus it is hereditary. My oldest boy was diagnosed at 4 by the prostitution and 2 psychiatrists. We waited till school was started and had the teacher in contact with everyone. Once we found the right medication my son was a much happier child. My next oldest is very suspect, but my twins seem top have been spared.
> 
> ...




These are all symptoms of those on the autism spectrum , in fact pretty much everything mentioned in this thread are except bipolar. Where the medical and psychatric community get it wrong is that these are symptoms and not a condition all their own. I went through all of this with my youngest son , where people observed him , and observed all of us together , tested him , tested us. The interesting thing is that it is hereditary and learning that cleared up a lot of my own problems growing up. Except for a couple things that my son is worse at than I am he is just a little me at that age. And not being able to focus or do homework dont mean a kid is stupid , in fact most people that fall into this category are geniuses but only in the things they can actually focus on. Fear of my dads belt ( though it took quite a few experiences ) straightened me out to the point where I could function but its still a huge struggle to this day. But I thank him for that because I actually learned to function and control myself and that skill has allowed me to hold a job and be more social. I dont judge anyone for using medication I just see my own experience and the improvement in my son as evidence that there is an alternative that not only works but dosent rely on any form of chemical dependence to function. Raising a child is hard work , some kids are just a little more work than others. 

I just dont buy it that if a grown adult cant control themselves , respect others ( and themself ) , or handle personal responsibility , that its because they have a "condition" , its not their fault and they cant help it.....I see that as a lame excuse ( "diagnosis" or not ). But Im just stating my opinion , like I did in the earlier post , no need for anyone to take it personally and get upset.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

The best buy explanation is a good one ( but my wife actually could do that ). I am add. And I have described it as if you were watching TV, and someone else was constantly changing the channels. That's what its like for me to concentrate on one item without medication- I keep jumping to different subjects.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

With so many Experts and Doctors on here, Why don't they just beat it out of them?I have ADD and a beating never worked for me or any one I have known with ADD or ADHD! Just put up a solid 6" glass barrier and see how far you can get.You know it's there but you just can't reach it.Oh here let Me help you !Bang! That didn't work? Oh you must be stupid!!Just My 2 cents!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Yonderfish, I can respect your opinion. I too took a lot of whipping growing up and well, it worked some of the time, but left me with anger issues that I couldn't control at the time.

What's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander.

I'm 37, and I know for a fact that I cannot function ad will without my mess as I can with them.

My son is the same way. Only we didn't break down and medicate him for him, we did it because we didn't want him to grow up being treated like I was, and having the anger issue I had/have.

If he can come off them, ill tale him off , but not until I'm site he wouldn't end up worth the issue I did.

That doesn't make me a lazy patent, but a concerned one.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a very touchy subject....and I plan not to take sides as it seems I have people whom I would consider to be friends on each side. 

For what its worth.....

I am of the school of thought that if I can do something without DRUGS I do it without them. If my girlfriend has a headache she takes advil......I dont. I had my wisdom teeth pulled when I was 18 and I was prescribed oxycodone....I beleive thats what they were. I took them for a day before realizing that I had completely lost my head in the clouds. I quit taking them after that. To be honest I dont take any kind of medicine anymore. ...cough medicine, vitamins, etc. The side effects of drugs alone baffle me. Here take this drug it will help you with your minor pain. ......youll spend hours looking at the ceiling. Oh yeah and theres a chance that your liver and kidneys may fail...no biggie.

If I had adhd I would do my best to control whatever issues I had before being subjected to a lifelong drug treatment process. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

i wonder if smoking good ole MJ would have the same effect as the prescription drugs...


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

goatfly said:


> The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


You mean anyone that agrees with you.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

goatfly said:


> The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


It's common sense not sence....If your going to make a bash post, at least spell check! When did they start letting window lickers on the internet!?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

big events said:


> i wonder if smoking good ole MJ would have the same effect as the prescription drugs...


Yes it would. The meds help concentration. MJ would do that just fine, not to mention curing any anger issues!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> Yes it would. The meds help concentration. MJ would do that just fine, not to mention curing any anger issues!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


they need to just legalize that in ohio....i would get a medical card in a heart beat...doc i think my knee just started to hurt


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

goatfly said:


> The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


I'm curious to see exactly what you mean by this comment? Please expound upon you thoughts doc.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Leon Eisenberg was wrong....ADHD is real. I mean look at this thread, it's proof. We have Mr A and big_events over here talking about smoking marijuana....and it only took 2 pages!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> Leon Eisenberg was wrong....ADHD is real. I mean look at this thread, it's proof. We have Mr A and big_events over here talking about smoking marijuana....and it only took 2 pages!


its a site record


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

James F said:


> With so many Experts and Doctors on here, Why don't they just beat it out of them?I have ADD and a beating never worked for me or any one I have known with ADD or ADHD! Just put up a solid 6" glass barrier and see how far you can get.You know it's there but you just can't reach it.Oh here let Me help you !Bang! That didn't work? Oh you must be stupid!!Just My 2 cents!!


I dont think anybody mentioned "beating" anything out of a person but spanking along with plenty of patience and constant remindings that actions have consequences and respect for others is important , teaches a lot. Kids with attention and self control problems need more supervision , patience , and attention than others. We are not born with the ability to focus onthings or pay attention , that is a learned skill for everyone. Some just dont catch on as easily as others , that dont mean they have a disease.

How many who say they have ADHD are able to watch an entire football game or fish/hunt for hours on end without medication , I really wonder about that and i bet many can. That means you really can focus and exercise self control when you want to.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

None of the ADHD critics here said anything about being stupid. That has come from the people diagnosed or with a child diagnosed. I don't know if that comes from being picked on as a kid about it or what but I and Massillon etc. have never called any of you stupid. 

Now Mr. A, you said you did well on tests but did'nt finish homework. You must have absorbed the information somewhere. If the Best Buy analogy is accurate then a lecture in class would have been miserable. I was distracted enough by Suzy's short skirt and Mary's big boobs. How do you think you learned the material? My point is obviously the beatings had an effect and got you through but what you really needed was someone to sit with you and help you stay on task. Not to do the work for you but when something distracted you to bring your attention back to your books and make you focus. It does work but its hard as a parent to take the time. Too many parents are too busy, take the easy way out and give Timmy a pill. The most extreme cases do need to be medicated but not all. 

Given the Best Buy scenario, in most cases it's not a problem. A million things can be going on all at once it doesn't mean that Timmy should be climbing the shelves and drawing on the TVs. That is not an attention problem it's an acceptable behavior problem and a parenting problem. Again it's pretty simple to give Timmy a pill rather than taking the time to discipline him. Someone mentioned it earlier. There are a list of symptoms and as soon as Timmy has one of those symptoms he is automatically diagnosed and labeled.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Yonderfish, I can respect your opinion. I too took a lot of whipping growing up and well, it worked some of the time, but left me with anger issues that I couldn't control at the time.
> 
> What's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander.
> 
> ...



Fair enough , but just for conversations sake wouldnt a person with anger issues be better off working on those anger issues to keep them under control naturally be better for the person in the long run ? Managing ones impulses and temper is a learned skill after all , nobody is born with that skill. Im not judging you or trying to argue , just discussing the topic. If we all had the same opinions the world would be a very boring place. In the long run though each person has to do what they think is best.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many of you have trouble determining if a fish is a walleye or a saugeye, yet you administer a medical diagnosis for a complex issue on line. Gotta love it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> Fair enough , but just for conversations sake wouldnt a person with anger issues be better off working on those anger issues to keep them under control naturally be better for the person in the long run ? Managing ones impulses and temper is a learned skill after all , nobody is born with that skill. Im not judging you or trying to argue , just discussing the topic. If we all had the same opinions the world would be a very boring place. In the long run though each person has to do what they think is best.


ADD meds do nothing for those issues. They only help by allowing you to focus on the task at hand.

Mr. A


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

lundy said:


> many of you have trouble determining if a fish is a walleye or a saugeye, yet you administer a medical diagnosis for a complex issue on line. Gotta love it.:d


^^^this!!!!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Again it's pretty simple to give Timmy a pill rather than taking the time to discipline him.


Jeezus christ...


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have ADHD it is real, when younger took spankings and groundings was on medication for a time but I couldn't cope on it so stopped taking it. You know what happened started drinking at age 13 and yes I am a recovering alcoholic, 20 years sober. Hear that's a false problem also so guess I don't like life so that's my problem.
After I stopped using alcohol for my treatment I work very hard to control both without medication and think I do very well. As for it being a form of autism not sure about that I had lots of test when I was 16 and none showed that , matter of fact I my I.Q. tested out at 130 so guess I would be a high functioning. 
Like any problem visually or hidden if you haven't gone thru it, it's easy not to understand.

Yes I agree many kids now are raised with the attitude that they are entitled to have a good job and not have to work hard to get/keep it, if they can't make it it's someone else's fault.

Thank god we live were we can agree or not, some places you don't have that luxury.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Many of you have trouble determining if a fish is a walleye or a saugeye, yet you administer a medical diagnosis for a complex issue on line. Gotta love it.


Right on Lundy! I went through a lot raising two wonderful children that happen to have had ADHD in their youth. It's relentlessly frustrating, hard, trying, etc. Many speak from little or no experience, others are apparently doctors, but perhaps proctologists that got a D+ on their mail order diploma. For those like me and millions of others, ADHD is no joke, no simple lack of parenting or discipline, no easy decision on just popping the pill, just relentless caring for somebody in need of help. Mock it if you will and show your gross ignorance or immaturity.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Zeppelin -good for you on 20 years sober, not easy to do. Also, kudos on handling ADD without meds. 

So you know that I do have some background here my brother had 3 kids on meds when he was married. Ask him why and it was because his wife would not let him discipline them and not turn off the TV and make them do their homework. After the divorce the lived with her for a year and regressed. Then they moved in with him and are off the meds and getting better grades than ever before. This is all within a 3 year span. 

One of my friends is a pediatrician. I have had conversations with him about this and he told me that he has had countless appointments with parents that obviously aren't controlling their kids and are asking to have them put on ADHD meds. If he tells them no and offers a therapist or some other treatment very often the parent will get a second "opinion" and the meds they want with out ever seeing the therapist. Somehow giving your kids medication to control behavior is more accepted than talking things out.

Maybe you guys are all the extreme cases where meds were necessary. I don't know I've never met you but to say that there isn't a percentage of parents who would rather give the kid a pill than deal with it is naive at best. I'll bet no one abuses the welfare system either.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

shwookie said:


> Jeezus christ...




Nope. I dont think he had it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Many of you have trouble determining if a fish is a walleye or a saugeye, yet you administer a medical diagnosis for a complex issue on line. Gotta love it.




Actually whats even more amazing is that somebody thinks fish identification has anything at all to do with it.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a son (adult now) who has ADD as does his mother. I've seen some good posts here and some that are very judgemental and negative. Parenting is a tough job, especially in this day and age. To those that offer negative comments without actually having a child that has been diagonsed with ADD/ADHD, I wish you could step into their shoes.
Are there "lazy" parents that don't have time to raise their kids "right"? Of course. Are their abuses in the system? definitely! One thing that has not been raised is the pressure from teachers (backed by administrators) that parents get. Often to the point of "get him help/medications or he'll be suspended" type things. If I had to do it over again, I think I would of home schooled both my kids.


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ducman491 
thanks it's a daily struggle but a good one. 
yes I do believe that that kind of story happens more than anyone knows. 
Boatnut
I think that it is a catch all for parents/teachers and others and is grossly over diagnosed as adhd or add, in the world of single parent children it has just increased especially as stated that teachers press for the parents to do so.
I think our whole teaching system does need a revamp in a time were teachers used to teach children and spend time with the ones that were troubled we now have more parents that are quick to blame teachers that there kids get bad grades even though it is a problem in the home. 
I have a few friends that are guidance councilors that get the parents saying they will sue because there kid isn't doing well and won't get into college when they are truly just lazy and don't do the work.
This makes the teacher spend more time with the kids that really don't need the extra help leaving the ones that truly need it left to fend for them self. 

Are there bad teachers? Definitely just as in any entity, just look at government or any business.
But they do have a great involvement with this type of diagnosis when it truly is a problem home.
I feel for the teachers that are good but pushed into a mold forcing them to conduct them selves in this manner but a lot of blame also should go to parents.

I wish my diagnosis and treatment had been different I had parents that tried very hard to help me and teachers and doctors, don't know what they could have done differently but for me it just didn't work till I got older and found a wife that helped me take control of my life for the better.

I don't have a answer for all the problems if I did I would try to change them, but if I happen to help others cope I have and will help them if it is truly adhd, bad parents I can't fix I can try to help but most refuse.
Just like many problems everyone involved needs to help if not then things won't turn out well.
My heart goes out to the ones that try and I get angry with the ones that don't, but times change and not for the good sometimes wait it will change again maybe not in our lifetime, maybe it has to hit rock bottom before it can change for the good.
I hope not but who knows?


Good luck to all.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

One thing to remember with ADD is that there is no one answer - different things work for different individuals. The best course is to always attempt to handle it without drugs first - they should be a last resort. I attempted with counseling, a couple of natural supplements (with some partial success), and finally as a last resort medication. The problem is that too many times the first attempt is with drugs.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I think we can agree the right answer is to beat your kid with a walleye. Maybe a saugeye.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I will agree that ADD/ADHD can and is used against Children all too often, simply because Teachers, Parents or Others don't want deal with or to take the time to find out the real reason or problems a child is experiencing.Those with this problem are the Only people that really understand what ADD/ADHD is. All the rest can talk, after all the Second Amendment gives us the Right to Freedom of Speech!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

goatfly said:


> The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


Listen...slick...I work in healthcare...those are both very real issues that people have... They may have a silly name...but they are very real ailments.... I can explain it all day but I can't understand it for you goatboy.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> the Second Amendment gives us the Right to Freedom of Speech!


Erm, first amendment


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

shwookie said:


> I think we can agree the right answer is to beat your kid with a walleye. Maybe a saugeye.


Now that there is pretty funny!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

goatfly said:


> The sheep, "I have ADHD it's real". Do you have "restless leg syndrom" as well? I sure hope I don't get sued for offending someone. Is there anyone with common sence at all anymore?


My girlfriend had "restless leg syndrome" until she was hospitalized for shortness of breath. They found a couple pulmonary embolisms and a cyst on her uterus which was causing her to be anemic. She also had an unexplainable desire to chew ice and eat salt(Pica). After a 3 week stint in the hospital and 30 doctors later, they fixed her up pretty good (thank God she's half a med student) and all that stuff went away. That's her story. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ADD meds are straight speed. Period. 

Monkeys, rats, people. Of course it makes you focus. So does meth. Speedspeedspeedspeed.

It's speed. 


It's interesting that every ADHD sufferer that's chimed in was more or less beat as a child due to bad behavior... 


Hmmm.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> ADD meds are straight speed. Period.
> 
> Monkeys, rats, people. Of course it makes you focus. So does meth. Speedspeedspeedspeed.
> 
> ...


Really? Not me. Right, it basically is speed. In the proper dose it stimulates the part of the brain that regulates the thought process. Think of it like a governor on an engine. If its working, the engine runs at the correct speed. If not, the engine will run too fast. In some cases of add, the Governor for thought processes is not working quite right. It makes it very difficult to keep focused in one task and not have your focus jumping between the various things you have to do. By stimulating the part of the brain that controls that part of the thought process it helps to keep focused. Sort of like if someone was rapidly changing the channels while you were watching TV. The meds help to give you the remote. Its not the complete answer, and not always appropriate, but in SOME cases its needed as part of the answer along with changing how you do things ( the best thing for me was a smart phone with calendar and task tracking software)


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't understand some people's inability to comprehend, is like they want to prove over and over again that they don't have the sense god gave a mule.

We all seem to agree that ADD/ADHD is over diagnosed, and in those situations there is usually a patent, teacher, or administrator pushing it.

For those of us that grew up with it, we were treated the way we were because no one knew what ADD/ADHD even was, and nobody was actually treating it.

In the end, if you don't think ADD/ADHD is real, or that people with it can "will" their way out of it, please read the first paragraph.

Mr. A

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I was prescribed dexadrine (dextrose amphetamine) for it. I used to not take it some times and save it for exam day in high school. I would literally get done with mine half way through the allotted time, way ahead of everyone else. It really was amazing how much I could get done. Then I'd be out the door doing. My ADD is almost all but gone. I got rid of it working 16 hours a day on roof tops. People have little tolerance for someone who wanders around in the middle of 15 tasks aimlessly. I say get your kids into some regular strenuous activity instead of doping.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

fallen513 said:


> ADD meds are straight speed. Period.
> 
> Monkeys, rats, people. Of course it makes you focus. So does meth. Speedspeedspeedspeed.
> 
> ...


whats your point? oxycodone is similar to heroine, and comes from the same plant yet they prescribe it in hospitals for pain. Just because these meds are "kinda like" speed doesnt mean they are and that they are bad. Its comments like these that fuel ignorant people to start protesting and arguing with nonsense.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/adhd.asp


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> ADD meds are straight speed. Period.
> 
> Monkeys, rats, people. Of course it makes you focus. So does meth. Speedspeedspeedspeed.
> 
> ...


Its awesome the way you can sum up such huge topics in one simple sentence all the time.... 

Simple sentences for simple minds I guess


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have never heard much discussion of ADHD, and I work with doctors every day. However, if you want to start discussion of "made up diseases" with doctors, ask them about fibromyalgia.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry I knew that was distracted "Squirrel"!!


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

Fibromyalgia made up hmmmm 
Some one should tell that to clevland clinic and the mayo clinic.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fibromyalgia/DS00079

I have this and was one of the first 100 people with extreme cases to try the new lyrica for help before it was released to the public, before I walked with a heavy limp on my left side and agonising pain. With in two days I was back to normal and danced with my wife for the first time in 8 years.

Boy am I glad they made a prescription for my made up ailment. 

And it has been proven it's a high level nerve problem, and is recognized as a disability so I suggest your doctors go back and catch up on some of the medical journals they didn't read.
I have a neurologist at Cleveland clinic and one here in Akron that could help them out.

To bad head aches are just made up to sell aspirin and my medication for diabetes is just sugar pills. 

If it hurts I hope you get help, all problems were thought to be made up before research proves it's real.

I sure wish all my ailments were made up so I could live to 80 or 90 and be able to have more time with my beauty full wife.

Do not judge lest you be judged.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn Zepplin! Ya know you could collect stamps or baseball cards instead of ailments.


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

ducman491 said:


> Damn Zepplin! Ya know you could collect stamps or baseball cards instead of ailments.


I know didn't treat my body so well when younger now I'm paying for it big time.
You think your superman till it catches up with you, now I'm that old guy that tells 
the youngsters that your going to pay for that take your time and use the right way to lift ect..

But just like me they don't listen. LOL if I get out of bed it's a great day in my book the rest is easy.

My wife says now I collect dust. LOL got to keep your sense of humor, it's to easy to be that angry guy if you let it get to you. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutneyes292 (Oct 15, 2012)

It is not a disease. Their brain just works different.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I know nothing of the condition, but I do know the human brain is one of the most complicated things that exist. For someone to jump onto the computer pass uneducated opinions as fact is absurd.

I also know that parenting is the most difficult thing I will ever due. Every decision could make a huge impact or none at all, you will never know. One family could have three kids; 1 doctor, 1 teacher, and 1 in prison. Are they bad parents or was one of those kids a dud? I know my sister and I where raised in the same house at the same time with the same rules and we are like night and day. 

I dont have ADD but I have issues with words. I'm a slow reader and I cannot spell to save my life. I was treated stupid and struggled with every class but math. Everything changed in high school due to the use of computers and spell check. I honestly would not be a college graduate without spell check. At some point we all need a crutch to deal with life's curve balls. Be it a program, glasses, surgery, or a pill. They can be abused and are not always the answer, but sometimes they are the only answer. Im not fixed but I get by, we all deserve that opportunity.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

> I was treated stupid and struggled with every class but math.


ridiculous...if youre going to be a teacher, you need to be aware that people learn differently and adjust accordingly


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

zeppelin_2000 said:


> Fibromyalgia made up hmmmm
> Some one should tell that to clevland clinic and the mayo clinic.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fibromyalgia/DS00079
> ...


I'm sure your symptoms are real and you are in pain, but that pain is most likely caused by other underlying conditions. I'm no doctor, I'm just on "the inside" of the situation a little and I'm telling you what I hear being told to future medical professionals on a routine basis. I hear the phrase "Fibromyalgia is bull___" weekly.  Pharmaceutical companies make a boatload of cash off a "disease" that largely can't be explained or proven. One thing I hear mentioned a lot is that it is basically feelings of pain and weakness whose root cause is depression. 

Think of it like this. Let's say you have chronic headaches brought on by stress. Now I have a theory that if you have bad headaches that you have a condition I'll call craniomyalgia and my pals at Pfizer Pharmaceuticals just came out with a new drug to treat it, which is basically a painkiller that will treat just that: the pain caused by your stress headaches. You take the drug, your headaches go away, so you must have craniomyalgia, right? And my pals at Pfizer are laughing all the way to the bank because they cornered the market for a drug to treat a disease name that can't really be proven to exist or be explained, and is really just a stress headache. But since the pain went away after you took the drug, that must be what it is, that craniomyalgia.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, time for me to chime in. I was finally diagnosed with ADD in my 30's and prescribed Adderall XR. I'll get back to that in a second. As a kid I was the classic underachiever. I could test with the best and usually scored in the top 3% in my required tests and graduated 113 out of 155 so I was lacking in my homework completion. As far as being smart, the lowest score I can remember on an IQ test was 138 and as high as 167. I wasn't beat as a kid, in fact I was pretty well behaved, just a bit hyper and distracted easily. So no beatings and pretty smart...
I have played goalie in soccer for 30 plus years and they say it is a great position for someone with ADD/ADHD. While the ball is away from the penalty area my mind can wander. Once the ball gets near I hyper focus on it. Usually I make the save.
For me, Adderall XR was a wonder drug. The best way I can describe it for someone who doesn't have ADD/ADHD is imagine you walk into a room filled with your clones and they are all talking. They see you and everyone wants to talk to you at once and you feel overwhelmed. The Adderall lets you filter out the multiple distractions and concentrate on one or two things at once. and no...I don't hear voices...it is just a way to describe the situation. I am no longer allowed to take it since, thanks to my lovely family history of hypertension, I have elevated BP.
So that brings me to my daughter. When she was in 2nd grade we were called by the school about her attendance. We were confused because she was dropped of at school every day in plenty of time to get to her classroom. As it turned out, she would wander the halls looking at the artwork etc and be late. She was tested and found to be ADHD and was put on Ritalin, lost a ton of weight and then put on Adderall XR. She was found to burn through the XR to quickly and switched to regular Adderall. 
She isn't a discipline problem, she wasn't beaten, in fact she has formed an anti-bullying group that was named the Outstanding Student Group by the Ohio Department of Education, received two Presidential Awards of Excellence, a Jefferson Youth Challenge Award and received a $1000 scholarship from Butler Heating and Cooling for her work. Again, not beaten, and a wonderful kid who starts as a freshman this year going into special education. She could probably outfish a bunch of us here, too. 

So when people say that ADHD is just an excuse, or just a bad kid, you are speaking out of ignorance. I have seen how it affected me and my daughter and I know how we both fought to overcome it. 
I know a lot of you mean well, but this group can't even agree, in fact it turns downright ugly, when a photo is posted and someone says they caught a four pounder. That being said, I think I will dismiss any of the medical opinions offered...


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

egad....reading my post I don't think anyone will doubt my ADD LOL!!!!


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

TheCream said:


> I'm sure your symptoms are real and you are in pain, but that pain is most likely caused by other underlying conditions. I'm no doctor, I'm just on "the inside" of the situation a little and I'm telling you what I hear being told to future medical professionals on a routine basis. I hear the phrase "Fibromyalgia is bull___" weekly. Pharmaceutical companies make a boatload of cash off a "disease" that largely can't be explained or proven. One thing I hear mentioned a lot is that it is basically feelings of pain and weakness whose root cause is depression.
> 
> Think of it like this. Let's say you have chronic headaches brought on by stress. Now I have a theory that if you have bad headaches that you have a condition I'll call craniomyalgia and my pals at Pfizer Pharmaceuticals just came out with a new drug to treat it, which is basically a painkiller that will treat just that: the pain caused by your stress headaches. You take the drug, your headaches go away, so you must have craniomyalgia, right? And my pals at Pfizer are laughing all the way to the bank because they cornered the market for a drug to treat a disease name that can't really be proven to exist or be explained, and is really just a stress headache. But since the pain went away after you took the drug, that must be what it is, that craniomyalgia.


Again you said it "you are not a doctor" and the ones saying that it is bull___ need to stop and get rid of their small minded thinking regardless if they are teaching or practicing. 

So these doctors know more than the the leading hospitals in the country, interesting?

I have multiple problems bad liver,ibs,fibromyalgia,arthritis,hbp,14 herniated discs, adhd, spinal nerve damage, diabetes, plus many others and suffered with pain in all of my body for over 10 years and countless drugs/therapy's. Including acupuncture until lyrica changed my life, yes it is a gold mine for the drug company's but that is another bad topic just like gas prices.

So I'm happy they make a drug that helps my problem and great doctors that aren't close minded treating me, I don't care if they don't know what makes it happen or what to call it.

I seem to remember a time when mental retardation was considered to be possession of evil and treated by the clergy. I also remember arthritis was claimed to be caused by everything from the water you drank to depression (another supposed catch all, we don't know whats wrong you must be depressed) and or just in your mind.

If my doctor didn't believe I had high blood pressure because the doctor that taught him said it was bull___ then I would have to find a new doctor, before I died of a bull___ problem.

Doctor's shouldn't make judgments they have not read the latest research data for that problem.

I really hope they are not teaching any doctors I may see, I want to live just as long as possible I don't need any help to speed it up.

I have been to some very elitist doctors that think they know everything and stopped learning and NONE OF THEM EVER HELP ONE OF MY PROBLEMS JUST TOOK MY MONEY!!

I hope no one ever gets a doctor that was taught that way, it may be the difference between life and death.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

zeppelin_2000 said:


> ... I would have to find a new doctor, before I died of a bull___ problem.


LMAO. GREAT quote!  Zeppelin and Photog--good inputs.

I think some of the naysayers on this thread need to see a doctor for their bull___ problem. Stat!


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

Workdog said:


> LMAO. GREAT quote!  Zeppelin and Photog--good inputs.
> 
> I think some of the naysayers on this thread need to see a doctor for their bull___ problem. Stat!


Thanks, had some fun poking them with a stick guess I should let them be. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

